# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  I'm having issues with the Creality 6 se. Can someone help?

## MahishTanzon

My issue is that the filament isn't feeding correctly. The 42-40 works as intending, but the parts above have become distorted from overuse. Here are my issues:

The filament doesn't slip in easily. It always gets caught in the box above the 42-40.The clamp for the filament is loose. I don't know why it is loose, but I do know that it did not use to wiggle.The gear attached to the 42-40 does not push the filament. I think it is chipped. the 42-40 works perfectly with other gears, but not the gear that it came with.
There are other issues I know are there but I don't know how to describe them. I believe my overuse of the printer has damaged the feeding process. Please message me if you can get in contact and help!

----------

